# ما هى عقوبة الانتحار فى المسيحية؟



## rasolalahmohmad (27 مايو 2009)

ما هى عقوبة الانتحار فى المسيحية ؟​


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2009)

لا يوجد تشريع مباشر يخص الإنتحار, لكن يوجد تشريع أشمل و أوسع بمنع أي إنسان عن قتل أي نفس (حتى نفسه)
أما العقوبة, فلا أعرف كيف يمكن إلحاق عقوبة بشخص قد إنتحر و مات, إلا إذا كانت العقوبة روحية أي بعد الموت, و بذلك يُعتبر الإنتحار بمثابة قتل نفس وهو خطيئة.


----------



## rasolalahmohmad (28 مايو 2009)

يعنى افهم من كلامك انه لا يوجد نص لديكم

يُحرم الانتحار 




يا ليت تنقل الموضوع الى قسم الشبهات لان اجاباتك على سؤالى سيتبعها الدخول الى الشبه ​


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2009)

rasolalahmohmad قال:


> يعنى افهم من كلامك انه لا يوجد نص لديكم​
> 
> 
> يُحرم الانتحار ​


 

إذا كنت غير قابل للفهم و الإستيعاب فهذه مشكلتك
ما طرحته لك إنه لا توجد شريعة مباشرة للإنتحار, لكن توجد شريعة أوسع و أشمل التي تمنع قتل أي نفس






> يا ليت تنقل الموضوع الى قسم الشبهات لان اجاباتك على سؤالى سيتبعها الدخول الى الشبه


​ 
الموضوع سيبقى في مكانه, فلا مجال للف و الدوران هنا
يا تطرح سؤالك أو شبهتك بصورة مباشرة يا بلاها​ 
شبهتك تروح تطرحها في قسمها الخاص, لإن سؤالك تمت الإحابة عليه​


----------



## rasolalahmohmad (28 مايو 2009)

طب معلش يعنى 


يبدو انك عصبى او لا تحتمل الكلام او النقض


ممكن تضع النص اللى تحكى عنو 


ونشوف العقوبه او النهى عن هذا​ الكفر


----------



## Strident (28 مايو 2009)

بالراحة شوية أخي ماي روك...

سامحني لكنه ليس متعمق في المسيحية مثلنا...


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2009)

rasolalahmohmad قال:


> طب معلش يعنى ​
> 
> 
> يبدو انك عصبى او لا تحتمل الكلام او النقض​


​أبتعد عن شخصنة الحوار, فلا شأنك لك بي و بكل ما يحاورك
ركز على الموضوع و بس​ 




> ممكن تضع النص اللى تحكى عنو


 ​الخروج الأصحاح 23 العدد 7 
[q-bible] 
ابْتَعِدْ عَنْ كَلامِ الْكَذِبِ وَلا تَقْتُلِ الْبَرِيءَ وَالْبَارَّ لانِّي لا ابَرِّرُ الْمُذْنِبَ. 

[/q-bible]​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63056
أخي اقرأ هذا الرابط ، فأخوتنا الأحبة أعطوا الأجابات المقنعة ، ولا بأس في سؤالك ، لكن أحب أن أقول مستشهدة بكلمات ربنا يسوع المسيح وجاء في سفر الرؤيا 22 : 12 
" وها انا آتي سريعاً وأجرتي معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله " انا الألف والياء ، البداية والنهاية، الأول والآخر" طوبى للذين يصنعون وصاياه لكي يكون سلطانهم على شجرة الحياة ، ويدخلوا من الأبواب الى المدينة، لأن خارجاً الكلاب والسحرة والزناة والقتلة وعبدة الأوثان ، وكل من يحب ويصنع كذباً.
وأكبر حادثة على صفح الرب ..أنه صفح لبطرس فقام وانتصب وقال : ينبغي أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس
وهناك مثال آخر عن انتحار يهوذا ..رغم خيانته ..لو أنه طلب الصفح والمغفرة ...لكان حاله مثل بطرس ...لكن لكي تمم النبوءة القائلة عنه" أعمال الرسل 1 : 17 - 20 )
وربنا يباركك وأرجو أن أكون أفادتك...​


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2009)

تم تقديم الإجابة
يغلق


----------

